# Any Cure fans out there?



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

Picture above is from Bestival 2 weeks ago


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They are definitely one band I consistently listen to. Saw them on the Violator tour - awesome.


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> They are definitely one band I consistently listen to. Saw them on the Violator tour - awesome.


Violator tour was Depeche Mode. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

My boyfriend introduced me to them in 1980 or 81, and I will love them forever. Killing an Arab, Boys Don't Cry, 17 Seconds, 10:15 Sat. Night, The Love Cats, Caterpillar Girl, Why Can't I Be You?, Hot Hot Hot, Just Like Heaven.
My all-time favorites are Lullaby and All Cats Are Grey. 
Excellent thread!


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you! You left out a forest......lol


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lovesong is my fave song by them. My fave song from the 80s/90s is Runaway Train by Soul Asylum.


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

They played 2 weeks ago 

http://www.youtube.com/user/jupiterattraction#p/u/7/iI-53Vufbm8


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Count me as a Cure fan. Way back in the 80's I started wearing black eye shadow because I was so in love with Robert Smith. I taped the 120 Minutes episode on MTV when Robert Smith was the guest host and watched it over and over. I still have that old VHS tape! i also DVR every episode of the classic 120 Minutes shows on VH1 Classic. Lots of old videos from the Cure and other alternative artists from the 80's and 90's--three times a week!!!


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

I will have to search youtube for that 120 min episode.


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cure is coming in concert in November !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


This final chance to experience the "REFLECTIONS" show will happen in Europe at the Royal Albert Hall, London on Tuesday November 15th, and in the USA at the Pantages Theatre, LA on Monday 21st, Tuesday 22nd and Wednesday 23rd, and at the Beacon Theatre, NYC on Friday 25th, Saturday 26th and Sunday 27th.


3 days in LA

3 days in NYC

http://www.thecure.com/blog/default.aspx?nid=36681


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Of course! The Cure is classic!!! My wife and I played Lovesong at our wedding. She was on the drums while I played guitar and sang. It was way fun!!!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Love The Cure and Robert Smith....was listening to this back in high school. Had Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me on cassette that I bought with dough from my crappy fast food job back in the day, haha...


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

So excited they are coming to LA/NYC this November.......................Cant wait!


----------



## Zage (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the Cure. :3


----------



## surfsupl (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone going to see The Cure in LA in November?


----------

